# Duphaston - how long should you be taking it?



## Anxiously

I've had regular periods but was unsuccessfully TTC since last Aug. After my IUI 2 weeks ago, my OB prescribed Duphaston 10mg twice a day. I was told to continue until AF arrives. My AF is now due, and my BBT remains high. 

I'm wondering if Duphaston could be delaying the AF, since I read in several other articles that the pill is typically taken only for 10 days. I have another 8 days' worth of pills left, should I stop taking them? 

I'm scared to test this early as well, since the OB instructed me to test only 3 weeks after IUI. :(


----------



## happy26th

hi there i am not sure what af and bbt are.

i have similar questions and concerns as you. weve been ttc for 26 cycles, ive had 3 cycles with clomid. this cycle we had IUI and the doc prescribed me Duphaston as well. ive been taking it now for 20 days, 2 x 10mg a day.

apparently my pregnancy was confirmed yesterday  (first time ever!!!!) BUT, my hcg levels seem too low (only 42, and it should be more like 1000). my ob/gyn is on Annual leave so i dont know what to do, as i've been reading contradictory views about duphaston. it also worries me as we are from the UK, and i wouldnt have been prescribed it there, but now living in Asia, the doc prescribed it to me.

to answer your Q - apparently in case you believe you are or you could be pregnant, its not safe to stop it. if you're not preg, of course stop. if you can speak to your ob/gyn that would be best.

do let me know what happens to you.
x


----------



## Princess Lou

happy26th said:


> hi there i am not sure what af and bbt are.

AF - Aunt Flow = Period
BBT - Body Basal Temperature = Temp taken when you first wake to predict ovulation.


----------



## Anxiously

happy26th said:


> hi there i am not sure what af and bbt are.
> 
> i have similar questions and concerns as you. weve been ttc for 26 cycles, ive had 3 cycles with clomid. this cycle we had IUI and the doc prescribed me Duphaston as well. ive been taking it now for 20 days, 2 x 10mg a day.
> 
> apparently my pregnancy was confirmed yesterday  (first time ever!!!!) BUT, my hcg levels seem too low (only 42, and it should be more like 1000). my ob/gyn is on Annual leave so i dont know what to do, as i've been reading contradictory views about duphaston. it also worries me as we are from the UK, and i wouldnt have been prescribed it there, but now living in Asia, the doc prescribed it to me.
> 
> to answer your Q - apparently in case you believe you are or you could be pregnant, its not safe to stop it. if you're not preg, of course stop. if you can speak to your ob/gyn that would be best.
> 
> do let me know what happens to you.
> x

Congrats on your pregnancy! I'm in Asia too :) Ok, I shall continue with the Duphaston after reading your post, it's much more reassuring to know that someone else is in the same situation as me, and got a :bfp: no less! My period is a day late and I'm having mild cramps, my temperatures are still high. I'm going to hold out for another week before testing.


----------



## Anxiously

Hi Happy thought I'd update u on my :bfp: as well, just got a positive hpt this morning. Will be seeing my OB on Mon for a scan and bloodwork :)


----------



## mum2hope

Hi, i just did my first IUI yesterday... and doc prescribed me with duphaston for 3 weeks. which I am a bit worried too... have been reading the article about duphastion. It's seem this medicine has been banned at UK. And may cause stillborn somemore.


----------



## expatttc

Ladies, I'm taking duphaston due to spotting that I normally get before my period, and am on day 10 out of 14 of my prescription (first round). I'm Canadian, based in the Pacific, and my doctor is out of the office until next week. I still haven't gotten my period and need to be prepared - should I keep taking it if I get a bfp? If so, for how long? I will keep trying to get in touch with someone at the hospital in BKK where it was prescribed, but your insights and experiences would be greatly appreciated. Reading so much about it elsewhere's making me quite upset.


----------

